# Cual suspensión me recomiendan.



## eltigrilloJR (Dec 2, 2010)

Buenas tardes estimados miembros de este foro, ya tengo algo de tiempo registrado y unos 2 meses rodando. Tengo una bici Java que arme con ayuda del compañero José Antonio Cerezo. Inicial mente le pusimos una suspensión Srsuntour XCT que costó unos $700.aqui la susp y la bici


















La semana pasada probé la Sr Suntour Xcrrl 2011 con Bloqueo Remoto que le montó José a su bici, la verdad es mucha la diferencia a comparación de la que traigo, también hace unos días paseando por Liverpool me topé con una bici proflex que estaba en oferta y la compré para mi papá, esta trae una Rock Shox dart 2 con ajuste de precarga, rebote y bloqueo.

A lo que voy es que quiero cambiar de susp por una más cómoda, de mayores prestaciones y mi presupuesto es de máximo 260 dlls, navegando por la red encontré estas:

1.- Marzocchi 44 Rlo Fork '11 $260
2.- Rock Shox Tora 302 Coil U-Turn Fork $241 y con pop lock $375
3.- Rockshox Tora TK Coil Fork 100 MM '10 $223
4.- Rockshox Recon Silver TK Coil Fork '10 $225

Como tengo poca experiencia y conocimiento en esto del MTB necesito de su opinión y recomendaciones. Las 4 suspensiones las venden en jensonusa, para comprarlas no tendría problema porque tengo dirección en USA.

De antemano muchas gracias


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Hola tigrillo,

Fuera de que alguna de esas tuviera algún problema recurrente (lo cual desconozco pero seguro alguien alguien sabra e informará... ehemmm.. warp). .. en el caso de RS yo me iria por la Recon, simplemente por que es de mayor gama y tiene buen precio. Pierdes el ajuste de recorrido y el lock out, pero en 120mm quien necesita bloqueo o ajuste de recorrido.... no se que damping traiga, pero debe ser cuando menos igual al que trae la Tora.

Ahora bien, la pregunta es... que es lo que quieres de tu horquilla? las marzocchi y las RS se sienten diferentes unas de otras por lo general. El otro punto la 44 es de 140mm, y las RS esta entre 120 y 130mm, la diferencia es significativa.. Usarias la 44 en 120mm? aguanta tu cuadro 140mm? mas recorrido no es siempre mejor. Que recorrido tiene tu horquilla actual? tu bici se ve algo tumbada... no se como le vaya una de 140mm por ejemplo.

Si nos pudieras ayudar diciendonos que es lo que buscas en la nueva horquilla (o que te gusto de la de tu amigo y que no te gusta de la tuya), será más fácil aconsejarte cual te conviene mejor si Marzocchi o RS.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Coincido con RitoPC.

Primero me iria por el Recon, luego el Tora 302, luego el Tora TK y bueno, mi experiencia con Marzocchi, pregúntale a Warp.


----------



## eltigrilloJR (Dec 2, 2010)

ritopc said:


> Hola tigrillo,
> 
> Fuera de que alguna de esas tuviera algún problema recurrente (lo cual desconozco pero seguro alguien alguien sabra e informará... ehemmm.. warp). .. en el caso de RS yo me iria por la Recon, simplemente por que es de mayor gama y tiene buen precio. Pierdes el ajuste de recorrido y el lock out, pero en 120mm quien necesita bloqueo o ajuste de recorrido.... no se que damping traiga, pero debe ser cuando menos igual al que trae la Tora.
> 
> ...


La horquilla que traigo es de 100 mm, trae ajuste de pregarga y bloqueo, el ajuste de pregarga no ajusta nada  , lo que me gustó de la RS dart 2 y la Sr Suntour Xcrrl 2es que son mas suaves.
Por ejemplo, donde salgo a rodar (montaña) es un camino empedrado y siento que esta suspensión golpea mucho, cosa que con la dart 2 no, de ahi me surgió la espina de cambiar la suspension.

Respecto al recorrido que dices de las suspensiones si me permiten mejor pongo los links de las 4 para que vean las especificaciones para que ustedes los de la experiencia puedan darme una opinion mas acertada.

1.- Marzocchi 44 Rlo Fork '11

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FK267A08-Marzocchi+44+Rlo+Fork+11.aspx

2.- Rock Shox Tora 302 Coil U-Turn Fork

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FK405A11-Rock+Shox+Tora+302+Coil+U-Turn+Fork.aspx

3.- Rockshox Tora TK Coil Fork 100 MM '10

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FK268A22-Rockshox+Tora+Tk+Coil+Fork+100+Mm+10.aspx

4.- Rockshox Recon Silver TK Coil Fork '10 $225

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/FK268A23-Rockshox+Recon+Silver+Tk+Coil+Fork+10.aspx

saludos


----------



## JackStephen (Jun 29, 2010)

Si cuando dices que la suspension golpea mucho te refieres a que la fondeas, entonces necesitas algo mas que 100 mm, que tal 120? Cualquier cosa arriba de eso te podria cambiar la geometria y el comportamiento en subidas. Ahi mismo en jenson estoy viendo la marzocchi marathon LR 2011 con 100 mm, ajustable a 120, el precio es de 259 dlls.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Ah... entonces tu fuiste el ganon con la Proflex??? 

Era un robo, muy buena compra con muy buenos componentes por el precio, dejaba en verguenza a la Ferrari que tenia al lado y costaba 4 veces mas. Felicidades. Pirateale a tu jefe la Dart y dejale la Suntour, jaja!

Igual, la Recon es la mejor opcion de todas esas. Marzocchi igual te hace una buena y una mala, a mi me toco la buena y a Rzoz la peor. Bueno, desde 2007 Marzocchi no es la misma. Huyeles por el momento a menos que sea una 2005 o mas viejita (si, esas eran buenisimas).

En cuanto a si tienen pex las Recon... no que yo sepa. Algunas tenian un problema fugando aceite de el amortiguador a las botellas, pero se resuelve con un simple o-ring. Yo debo tener uno de esos por ahi entre mis curiosidades.

A lo mejor sientes dura la Suntour por falta de puesta a punto. La tijera debe hundirse con tu peso encima entre un 25% y 30%. Si la tijera es de 100mm, tiene que hundirse entre 25 y 30mm.

Si no se hunde eso, es que el resorte es muy duro para ti y necesitas uno mas suave... en ese caso, estas jodido con las Suntour, porque no hay resortes de otro peso. Ya como ultimo recurso, prueba sacandole un resorte (el de uno de las dos barras).

Tambien puedes hacerle una engrasada y una limpieza para que vaya mas fina... en el Autozone venden una grasa para juntas homocineticas que puede servir. Sacas las botellas de las barras, limpias todo y engrasas con esa grasa. Como es un poco mas fluida, la suspension va a correr un poco mejor, pero seguro que la Recon va mucho mejor que eso.

Ahora... la Recon es de resorte. Cuanto pesas? Si pesas entre 65kg a 80kg el resorte de fabrica te va a ir bien (o mas o menos bien y seguro mejor que la Suntour), pero si no es casi seguro que vas a necesitar un resorte diferente. Considera eso.

Esa foto es en Micos, no??
A ver si ahora que vaya a Tampico armamos algo. Tengo muchas ganas de ir por alla. De casualidad no conocen a un chavo que se llama Aaron y tambien le a al pedal?

Un abrazo!


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Sigo pensando que la Recon es tu ticket, la marz es mucho recorrido.

Tu horquilla actual no tiene ajuste de rebote? si lo tuviera trata jugando con el. Como lo dije antes, el bloqueo se me hace innecesario, y la precarga... pues es un mal necesario si uno está fuera de un rango de peso común, o si no hay posibilidad de adquirir resortes especificos (aunque hay a quien le gusta precargar las suspensiones a falta de compresion en baja velocidad).

En fin, sin tanto rollo, la Recon es la buena, a menos que tenga problemas de confiabilidad.. Busca en el foro de suspensiones a ver si encuentras algo sobre este tema. Si no encuentras nada, seguro vienen buenas. estas cosas se esparsen como virus en los foros.

Suerte y disfruta tu nueva horquilla.


----------



## eltigrilloJR (Dec 2, 2010)

Warp said:


> Ah... entonces tu fuiste el ganon con la Proflex???
> 
> Era un robo, muy buena compra con muy buenos componentes por el precio, dejaba en verguenza a la Ferrari que tenia al lado y costaba 4 veces mas. Felicidades. Pirateale a tu jefe la Dart y dejale la Suntour, jaja!
> 
> ...


asi es, yo fui el ganon con la proflex  la vi, le eche un ojo a los componentes y no lo pese 2 veces. aqui el dueño de la pro.








La foto del grupo, son los amigos de panuco, fue en "el nacimiento" de Huichihuayan, Huehuetlan slp (esta cerca de xilitla) . Hay buenas rutas por aya pero apenas las ando descubriendo

En cuanto a la horquilla que traigo se hunde 3 cm cuando le monto a la bici, peso 95  pero ya voy para abajo. Lo que no me gusta es que me transmite toda la vibracion al manubrio y la dart 2 no.

Gracias por sus comentarios voy por la recon :thumbsup: y despues otro rodado para mi bici.

salu2


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

eltigrilloJR said:


> En cuanto a la horquilla que traigo se hunde 3 cm cuando le monto a la bici, peso 95  pero ya voy para abajo. Lo que no me gusta es que me transmite toda la vibracion al manubrio y la dart 2 no.
> 
> Gracias por sus comentarios voy por la recon :thumbsup: y despues otro rodado para mi bici.
> 
> salu2


Yo creo que lo que pasa es que la Suntour es de puros resortes, no trae amortiguador.

Una suspension sin amortiguador es un resorte puro. La fuerza que le metes, es la que regresa. Si manejas un auto con los amortiguadores madreados sobre terraceria, sientes que se va a desbaratar, y este es el mismo principio.

La Dart y la otra Suntour aunque traen un sistema sencillo de amortiguacion, pues esta haciendo su chamba y absorbiendo la fuerza de los mandarriazos.

Ya veras que si hace diferencia la Recon... nomas que con 95kg, a lo mejor necesitas un resorte mas duro. Pruebala como te llegue. Mientras no la fondees seguido o metal a metal, no hay tos.


----------



## toño cerezo (Mar 25, 2010)

metiendo mi cuchara y mi opinion.....

la suntour xct es puro resorte, sin aceite y es por eso que sientes que no trabaja, como dice warp, te devuelve, si tuviera ajuste de rebote le regulas a que te devuelva mas lento y rebotas menos.....

ahora si la dart 2 te agradó, tal vez otra opción pueda ser la dart 3 con bloqueo remoto, ya que también trae ajuste y si ya la probaste y sientes que trabaja bien, pues cumple con lo que quieres y a un precio bajo, como en el caso mio la xcr rl cumple y por lo que me costó .......pues va a desquitar, ya que vaya mejorando yo y rutas mas dificiles pues veré de ir mejorando suspensión......bueno eso pienso, pero la recon como te comentan no tiene inconvenientes........


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

todo en busca de la economia...otro voto para la dart3 ..era la que traia mi commuter de linea... con mis 100 kg (110 kg cuando arranque) siempre funciono perfect...la vendi cuando transforme la bici


----------



## eltigrilloJR (Dec 2, 2010)

Es buena opcion la dart 3, en price point la tienen en $144.98 y me sobra para estos http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/13...te-Element-MTB-Shoes-w_-Wellgo-M-3-Pedals.htm y una bolsa para el asiento.

Gracias a todos por sus consejos.


----------



## eltigrilloJR (Dec 2, 2010)

Es buena opcion la dart 3, en price point la tienen en $144.98 y me sobra para estos http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/13...te-Element-MTB-Shoes-w_-Wellgo-M-3-Pedals.htm y una bolsa para el asiento.

Gracias a todos por sus consejos.


----------



## spinerguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Tengo una Recon SL, es gama media pero va muy decente para mis 70 kgs y realmente nunca me ha dao lata..


----------

